# Boys, Bombs, and Brussels Sprouts



## casing (26 Jul 2004)

When I was about 14 I read _Boys, Bombs, and Brussels Sprouts_ by J. Douglas Harvey.  At the time I remember reading with awe the adventures and stressful times the author went through as a bomber pilot in WWII.  I was thinking of reading it again, just to update myself, but I was wondering if anyone on these forums have read it and what your general impression is?  Accurate depiction or just a bunch of embellished, far-fetched narrative?


----------



## FormerHorseGuard (25 Oct 2005)

i read this book, a couple times. i think it tells the story  of  the author and his friends quite well. might not have the inside tract  but it is his story


----------



## Shec (2 Nov 2005)

Shortly after it first came out I bought the book for my Dad who at that time was hospitalized and feeling quite miserable.   Dad, a RCAF Bomber Command vet like the author, loved it and said it was a very accurate rendering of the life those guys lead.   Dad especially got a kick out of the reference to a  Wing Commander Dave Harding, OC of a training base here in Canada, who used to try to inspire the troops with some rousing, fire-breathing, words of wisdom only to, according to Dad,  invite their ridicule instead.   

Anyway i will forever be grateful to Douglas Harvey for writing Boys, Bombs, and Brussels Sprouts.  It brought no small measure of comfort to one very ill old boy who dropped bombs and refused to allow brussels sprouts into his home during the years that followed.


----------

